# Confused and wanting to smoke some cheese. Please help.



## jdboes (Apr 4, 2011)

I am wanting to cold smoke some cheese (cheddar, and Pepper jack for now)  but I am in need of some tips on how to do it in a cajun injector electric smoker.  I know to try and keep the temperature as low as possible but beyond that I haven't slightest idea of what to do.  Please help.  Is there a thread already started with a how to that I was unable to find?

Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2011)

What you really want  is a long cold smoke and that is hard to do unless you have a cold smoke generator.  The A MAZE N SMOKER will do it for you quite easily. Look over at the ads on the right.

Until you get one, you can add a big pan of ice to help keep the temps down. Another way would be to make foil packets of chips and light them one packet at a time and rotate them in your smoker.

For some other ideas and lots of threads type Cheese in search bar, you will find lots of threads  

Good luck and be sure to post up some pics for us


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Like Scar says the A MAZE N SMOKER is the way to go. It's inexpensive & was designed for doing just what you want to do, cold smoke. The bonus is you can also use it to hot smoke. You get consistent TBS for hours.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Apr 4, 2011)

gone


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 4, 2011)

The Maze is the way to go


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeff's newsletter is a great place to start and there's lots of posts about smoking cheese.

Lots of ways to generate smoke.  A soup can, soldering iron and some chips is probably your cheapest way to get started.  I also use a set of cooling racks I found at Walmart for $9.

You gotta keep the temps under 100° inside your smoker, or your cheese melts.

I like about 2 hours of Apple or Cherry smoke on my cheese

Vac seal and let rest in the fridge for 10+ days.  The longer it rests, the mellower the smoke flavor.

ENJOY!

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 4, 2011)

*Amaze-N-Smoker, The Smoker Accessory You Can't Live Without!!!  *

Cheese smoked With AMAZE-N-SMOKER







*Cheese Smoked WITHOUT AMAZE-N-SMOKER*

*




*

*  *


----------

